# 2013 Pathfinder aux port



## SDNissan (Jul 10, 2014)

I have a 2013 Pathfinder SV, and cannot find the auxiliary port to plug in my MP3 player. According to the manual, it's supposed to be on the stereo face plate, in clear view, but it's not there, nor in the center console. Ideas, anyone?


----------



## jjbargsley (Jun 27, 2014)

I have a 08 Pathfinder and I'm sure its probably different than yours, but mine is under the stereo and right above the 4x4 knob. I hope this helps..


----------

